# Chicken necks -- where to buy them?



## schnauzerpoodle

I get mine at Safeway and Whole Foods. Very often they are in the back and don't get thawed until people specifically ask for those parts.


----------



## tortoise

Go to a meat market or butcher and order a case. I just got a 40# case today. They packaged it in 1# packs for me, so it was more than the $0.50/# that I usually get raw diet for. 

They come in 30# or 40# cases usually. If you have a good relationship with the butcher, you usually don't have to pick it up all at once. I realized that I didn't have freezer space this morning and only brought 15# home.


----------



## starpoodle

A very nice forum member shared with me this online raw chicken neck source. 

Primal All Natural Chicken Necks - 5 lbs-Whole Bones


----------



## idigjars

Hello, is it safe to give dogs chicken necks? I was under the impression that chicken bones splinter? Is there something different about the neck bones? I'm really curious about this now. thank you for the post. Paul


----------



## cookieface

The chickens I buy from a local farm come with necks. First time I cooked one, I didn't realize it should be removed and my husband was a little  surprised when he got his dinner.

Can I ask for specifics on giving necks (or other bones) as a supplement? I'd like to do that, but don't know if / how I should adjust other meals, what bones are ok (I know not weight-bearing - anything else), timing in relation to kibble...

Thanks!


----------



## Carley's Mom

Kroger will order them for you.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I was in Atlanta and there was this huge market diff meats, vegies, etc.. The meat section actually had live fish, crabs, etc ready for the picking.. It was supposedly the best place to get sushi grade fish lol.. well they were still alive to I guess it would be lol. That is where I got my chicken necks..

Also butchers and meat suppliers can get you chicken necks but they come in 40lb boxes. I also get duck necks from the dog show lol.. she has a freezer she keeps them in.

Yes raw chicken necks are perfectly fine to feed.. Dont do cooked as that is what splinters.


----------



## Kloliver

Fred Meyers can bring them in, chicken backs too


----------



## Rowan

Do you live near any local farms? I'm in northern VA and I'm pretty close to a few local (some certified organic) farms that stock chicken necks, etc. It's about an hour or so drive but worth it. If you have a big freezer, you can stock up! (There's even a big buffalo farm not two hours away!) 

Here's an example: 
https://www.fieldsofathenryfarm.com/content/order-form

*Cookieface/idigjars*: 
Here's a recent thread that discusses raw feeding, amounts and types of bones. I think there's a link in here to a feeding guide too --
http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/17809-how-often-do-you-feed-rmbs.html
And another -- http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/16055-ready-take-raw-rmb-plunge-hold-my-hand.html


----------



## rikkia

idigjars said:


> Hello, is it safe to give dogs chicken necks? I was under the impression that chicken bones splinter? Is there something different about the neck bones? I'm really curious about this now. thank you for the post. Paul



idigjars this is one of the dog food industries biggest scams/fleecing of the public ever.

Before commercial dog food was used dogs were fed on either fresh meat, the left over bones of raw carcases or rehydrated meat and table scraps.

First they deionized chicken bones by saying they splinter, when it's only the cooked bones which have that tendency raw bones are mostly digestible.

Then they went after the table scraps which have been used for generations to feed dogs.

Its important to recall that tinned dog foods and kibble only really became popular during the 60's and 70's prior to that dogs got to eat what they got given by and lived healthily on that diet.


----------



## peppersb

Check out the following links to find a farmer near you. All my meat is grass-fed, hormone-free, humanely raised and purchased directly from farmers. Actually my dogs eat more meat than I do! In addition to chicken necks, I know two farmers who take chicken backs and ribs after they have removed breast meat and grind it all up (remaining meat and the bones) for dog food. They sell it frozen in packages that are about 2 pounds. I feed it raw and my dogs love it. I also buy beef hearts and both beef and chicken liver from farmers.
Eat Wild
Sustainabletable


----------

